# Lowrider bike air kits



## bluedream323 (Sep 5, 2012)

Anyone know where I can get a lowrider bike Air kit


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

im selling the cylinders for $20 shipped - 2" stroke single action with spring return


----------



## Sick Life 1 (Jun 23, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

Pics


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

I got complete air kits pm me for info...


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

oneofakind said:


> I got complete air kits pm me for info...


One Of A Kind..Can You PM Me A Price On A Kit? Thanks...


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Mar64ss (Jan 26, 2012)

oneofakind said:


> I got complete air kits pm me for info...


How much?


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

I got complete air kits for sale $165 shipped for a limited time...pm me for more info...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Post all what it comes with let's see pics


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972 (Oct 7, 2011)

I Sell Them,Prices Depend On What Brand Clyinder You Want,And If You Want A Airtank,Or Co2.
Colored Hosing Also Avalible .:thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I wanna see pics of the short cylinders thinking about bagging my pedal car


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Anybody??


----------



## genuinechevy (May 13, 2012)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I wanna see pics of the short cylinders thinking about bagging my pedal car


Grainger has a shiet load of pneumatic cylinders and switches you need to check them out homie prices are good to


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Air kits ready to be shipped..


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

price on this set up air or co2


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

405PRIDEBIKES said:


> price on this set up air or co2


THERE CO2 AND ARE $175 SHIPPED..


----------



## bluedream323 (Sep 5, 2012)

How do you install an air kit ?


----------



## lobo solitario (Jan 9, 2014)

this kit is bolt on or have to do some major adjustment can you send me some more info please pm me I'm interested


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

If people want a polished tank, look for a "forever" paintball bottle. They're older, more solid and don't need to be tested like the newer black bottles. You might get issues trying to refill a newer tank that's got the warnings and shit removed. Check the private paintball places or ebay. The black tanks you can get at Walmart.


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

lowlowlow said:


> If people want a polished tank, look for a "forever" paintball bottle. They're older, more solid and don't need to be tested like the newer black bottles. You might get issues trying to refill a newer tank that's got the warnings and shit removed. Check the private paintball places or ebay. The black tanks you can get at Walmart.


X2 :werd:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

TTT....I'm interested in purchasing ur air setup, does ur 9oz bottle come with a bracket?


----------



## Kidblack (Jul 21, 2009)

anyone know what size fittings i need for a air setup and where i could find em


----------

